# galv west bay 01.27.09



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

me and my buddy decided to go wade fishing in west galv bay so i took him to my spot..and i ended up catching 5 trout and 2 reds and 2 flounder..My buddy ended up catching his limit on reds and 2 trout..we caught a bunch of dinks and rat reds..fished on mud mixed with shell in 3 ft with plum chart ttk and pumpkinseed chart..it was a pretty good day better than working..


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Man I would have loved to be out there today... nice catch guys!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Nice fish Ryan..


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow yall did awesome!!! great job!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Nice report. I hope to get into some this weekend. WTG


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice Slam for the both of you..

Nice report and pics... 

Skip the office job and become a dairy farmer and milk that spot....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice stringers Ryan! Congrats!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*machine*

Ryan your a fishing machine.
Everyone gives me a hard time about fishing so much.
I got one question.

Do you work??????????LOL

Congrads on the good day. 
Fishwish and Texxan fished all day yesterday in West and pretty much got skunked...go figure....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice stringers........


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

yea i work mullet..i work three times a week usually..i get out when i can..thanks guys


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG RLF!


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DUDE! Awesome. Wish I could have joined you guys. Nice job man


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Way to go!!! Nice Slam too!


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Slammin catch bro!


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice catch Ryan! LOL... We'l go back out soon. Think I'll go for white bass today. Tired of walking so much.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pics.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

wow double slam, wtg!


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

nice slam Ryan!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome going Ryan


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great catch guys.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

the one day i didnt have a ride yal catch fish lol


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice catch Ryan way too stay on them fish!! Heard any reports about west bay matty. Might be down there this weekend. Tight Lines Guys!!!


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

If you ever need a fishing partner don't hesitate to call me! lol. Nice fish!!


----------

